# Kleiner Port-Traffic-Counter



## walle_89 (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Unixer 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Traffic-Counter, der sich jedoch nicht nur auf IP's begrentzt, sondern sich gezielt auf die verschieden genutzten Ports konzentriert.
Ich habe vor einige TS-Server laufen zu lassen, die dann alle die gleiche IP haben werden - aber einen anderen Port. (mit ist schon bewusst, dass es auch spezielle Tools für Teamspeak gibt, aber ich will das auch für andere Server wie Ventrillo, etc. nutzen.).
Somit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem sehr kleinen Tool (braucht keine eigenes Interface zu haben). Soll einfach die Daten (Traffic) der einzelnen Ports in eine sql-Datei, eine txt oder am besten in MySQL hineinschreiben.

Gibt es denn sowas für mein *Debian 4.0 etch* denn überhaupt?

Gruß, walle_89


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Februar 2009)

Schau einmal hier: Thread @ nabble.com

Dort sind mehrere Tools genannt, die den von dir genannten Zweck erfüllen sollten und auch entsprechend als daemons eingerichtet werden könnten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Februar 2009)

Theoretisch liesse sich das bestimmt auch mit TCPDump machen. Ob das aber praktikabel waere ist fraglich.
Ich persoenlich wuerde hier einfach mal einen Blick auf ntop vorschlagen, welches die gesammelten Daten in einem schicken Web-Interface praesentiert.


----------



## walle_89 (26. Februar 2009)

Danke euch für die Hilfe!  Werde mir dann die Links genau angucken!


----------



## walle_89 (28. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir die ganzen Links und auch "TCPDump" etwas genauer angeschaut, doch so richtig gefallen sie mir nicht.
Zudem verbraucht das ntop zu viele Ressourcen => ich habe leider nur einen einfachen vServer.

Gibt es echt kein für die Konsole gedachtes Tool, welches einfach den Verbrauch bestimmter Ports ausließt und sie dann in eine Datei speichert?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2009)

Naja, TCPDump hatte ich auch nur mal beilaeufig erwaehnt. Es ist meiner Meinung nach etwas Overkill da es ja den ganzen Traffic mitschneidet.
Anhand eines mit TCPDump erstellten Mitschnitts kann man dann zwar in Wireshark nette Statistiken bekommen, aber man hat halt auch eine Menge Overhead. Wie gesagt, die gesamte Kommunikation ist mit dabei.

MRTG koennte eventuell noch eine Loesung sein. Da weiss ich aber nicht ob auch einzelne Ports ueberwacht werden koennen.


----------

